# Hating on skinny women?



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Promethea said:


> This is ignorant. You are missing the point. Insulting someone for their body is just as bad no matter what their body type is.


That's obvious. I'm just saying that being skinny is preferable to being a whale (if people are going to make fun of your body at all). So the silver lining is there. I was always made fun of for being stick skinny when I was young. Sure I'm a guy, but the insults were no less annoying. But I was always glad that I didn't have fat hanging off my body every time I moved, or man-boobs. 

So I'm just saying 'looking on the bright side'; I'm not saying that it's okay to insult people based on their body type, but nice assumption.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Proteus said:


> Just because someone is overweight doesn't mean they have no concern for their own diet and well-being. It's just as likely for someone to be underweight due to poor nutrition or a lack of concern for their own health.


I didn't think about that, but yes, that is also true. BMI - which most people go by doesn't take into account frame, or muscle mass, when determining a healthy weight. A person could be slightly out of the 'healthy' range and still be healthy. 

And yeah, like I said before, why is it anyone else's place to pick at any other person's body especially if they don't know enough about the person's body, or know jack shit about medical science.. nutrition science.. etc.. They are just getting a cheap shot in to boost their own ego.



Ti Dominant said:


> That's obvious. I'm just saying that being skinny is preferable to being a whale (if people are going to make fun of your body at all). So the silver lining is there. I was always made fun of for being stick skinny when I was young. Sure, I'm a guy, but the insults were no less annoying. But I was always glad that I didn't have fat hanging off my body every time I moved, or man-boobs.
> 
> So I'm just saying 'looking on the bright side.'


What if the skinny person was just as unhealthy as the person who is "a whale" - then why is one preferable?


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Men don't like ______ women. Put in the adjective of your choice, they've all been said. If you listen to everything "they" say men don't like in a woman you'd have to assume all men were gay, so lets try something new: Men don't like being generalized as a hive-minded group of interactive dildos.


As far as being called out for your weight, stand up for yourself. If you are healthy and are at a body weight that is healthy and easily maintainable for you then everyone else needs to fuck off and let you be. They're not helping the BBW movement by insulting you for being thin, they're continuing the oppression of woman's right to not be stigmatized because of her body and be held to impossible standards of beauty.


----------



## spoonforkknife (Sep 15, 2010)

God said:


> OK, I'm thin. I know. 5'11 and 119 lbs. But it's natural. I eat like a mofo, I don't exercise. (It's shameful, but I've had fat obese people outrun me...lol)


Hi I'm Max and I'm single.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Filo said:


> I understand this is natural, but have you excluded the possibility that you have a medical condition?


Nope! I'm healthy as a horse. It's just the way I'm built, even my doctor agrees. And my parents are the same way, even in middle age.

I eat 2500-3000 calories a day. There was a time last year I was totally broke, had to do quite unscrupulous things to survive and couldn't really afford to eat and got down to 98 lbs....yikes but don't remind me. That was only for a month thank god.



Calvaire said:


> See except here's the thing and I REALLY don't give a fuck about girls that
> are 'skinny' but fuck I love how you have GOOD responses here when you post this and
> when I posted about being bigger I started WW3.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your honesty. But yeah, I know heavy people also get shit, but at least people aren't declaring to your face that you're mentally ill, sickly, a fashion wannabe, etc. And people are MUCH less kind about wording their disdain for thin people than for heavy people. (eg, "Only a dog wants a bone.")

It's not so much that it "hurts my feelings", it's just presumptuous that people think they can get in my business and TELL me what they think is wrong with me. And then you have people who actually TELL me that I'm a bad influence for younger girls. ??? (I babysat in high school, I'll tell you what was on the menu: Panda Express takeout. :crazy

True, more often than not, I DO get positive comments (about modeling, getting picked up by guys, etc)...but there's a huge tradeoff.

Anyway, now that you know, DON'T DO IT ANYMORE. lol


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> As far as being called out for your weight, stand up for yourself. If you are healthy and are at a body weight that is healthy and easily maintainable for you then everyone else needs to fuck off and let you be. They're not helping the BBW movement by insulting you for being thin, they're continuing the oppression of woman's right to not be stigmatized because of her body and be held to impossible standards of beauty.


haha, believe me I DO stand up for myself. Usually I'll civilly tell them to mind their own business and focus on their lunch instead of mine...but there have been times when I couldn't hold back my smartassishness... :mellow:


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I always encourage smartassishness~


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> I always encourage smartassishness~


I always encourage proper grammar. Fo shizzle my nizzle?


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Cruciferae said:


> Men don't like ______ women. Put in the adjective of your choice, they've all been said. If you listen to everything "they" say men don't like in a woman you'd have to assume all men were gay, so lets try something new: Men don't like being generalized as a hive-minded group of interactive dildos.
> 
> 
> As far as being called out for your weight, stand up for yourself. If you are healthy and are at a body weight that is healthy and easily maintainable for you then everyone else needs to fuck off and let you be. They're not helping the BBW movement by insulting you for being thin, they're continuing the oppression of woman's right to not be stigmatized because of her body and be held to impossible standards of beauty.


Indeed. It's like, you can't even make a generalisation as to what one sex really likes physically in the opposite (or same sex) so any statements like "all men like ___ girls" is laudable and I implore anyone to ignore and ridicule such a statement, rather than let if effect their self esteem. What, with the billions of people in the world, you cannot comment even generally, what each sex wants. And it pisses me off when people try to speak for their sex too. Like when a woman says "women liked to be ___ and _____". No, you don't speak for me.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Nova said:


> Indeed. It's like, you can't even make a generalisation as to what one sex really likes physically in the opposite (or same sex) so any statements like "all men like ___ girls" is laudable and I implore anyone to ignore and ridicule such a statement, rather than let if effect their self esteem. What, with the billions of people in the world, you cannot comment even generally, what each sex wants. And it pisses me off when people try to speak for their sex too. Like when a woman says "women liked to be ___ and _____". No, you don't speak for me.


As the spokesperson for men, weasels and leprecauns i must say i understand where you are comming from.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> As the spokesperson for men, weasels and leprecauns i must say i understand where you are comming from.


Well sir, I must say, it is an honour to finally meet you.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> I always encourage proper grammar. Fo shizzle my nizzle?


Fo shizzle my nizzle fizzle drizzle.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

God said:


> OK, I'm thin. I know. 5'11 and 119 lbs. But it's natural. I eat like a mofo, I don't exercise. (It's shameful, but I've had fat obese people outrun me...lol)
> 
> But I'm getting fucking sick and tired of people thinking it's OK to tell me how skinny I am, how I'm a twig/rake/rail, frail, teeny, anorexic, skeletor, wtf?
> 
> And then there's the whole, "Oh, guys don't like skinny bitches."


I have the same problem. I exercise regularly and eat abundantly, but I've always been on the edge of underweight and have been getting comments about it my whole life. It really does annoy me how people think it's okay to bring up my weight so casually and poke fun at me. Even people who I'd normally think of as respectable do it. They wouldn't do it to overweight people and I don't see the difference, except that I'm in shape which makes their implications even less warranted (not that making fun of overweight people is ever justified).

I had a friend once who kept suggesting something was physically wrong with me, that I had some disease. She kept bugging me to talk to my doctor about it, ignoring the fact that I'd been this way my entire life and realized it from the first time I understood the concept of "normal" weight. 

As far as skinny girls go, I have no problem with it. Skinny isn't less attractive unless it's blatant anorexia with bones protruding.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not going to read through this entire thread, because I get triggered easily by discussions in which people are valued as better than or worse than other people because of their body type. I have suffered a lot because of people being superficial about such things, and I know that I tend to get angry and anxious when forced to fight over it. 

I feel that body type should be completely irrelevant. People tend to assume that they can guess things about a person by the person's weight, and this is often untrue. I'm a fat girl, but I have had friends who were extremely underweight (I hate that word as much as I hate "overweight" because it implies that there is some kind of universal ideal) who lived like I lived, ate like I ate, and simply had a different kind of metabolism, different genetics, etc. 

I don't hate anyone for their body, and you shouldn't either. People are not defined by how much or how little fat they have. We are good or bad based on how loving we are to other people. 

Sometimes girls mention the skinniness of another girl as a compliment, but disguise it jokingly as an insult, because it is already assumed that skinny is ideal. I see how that would be irritating regardless of the intentions behind it. Sometimes it is actually intended to be hurtful. For instance, I think when girls my size start hating on skinny girls, it is often a preemtive defensive strike, because of how often we are used to being the victims of judgmental skinny people all through our lives. We are so used to people being prejudiced against us that we develop some kind of counter-prejudice. There are nice people who are naturally skinny, or even nice people whose lifestyles make them skinny, but then there are the evil ones whose natural skinniness causes them to lack empathy for people who do not have such an easy time of conforming to the cultural ideal, and there are the types who are skinny because they are fat-haters. They are skinny because they are afraid of being obese, and the reason they are afraid is usually that they think a person's size determines her worth. While I feel that it is definitely wrong to think poorly of a person for being skinny, It is okay to be upset by those who hate fat people, regardless of the size of the hater.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Skinny or voluptuous, I find these women attractive either way. It's in the eyes. The facial features.
If they rag on your appearance because you're pretty then, gosh darnit, I guess you just have to poke back.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Calvaire said:


> See except here's the thing and I REALLY don't give a fuck about girls that
> are 'skinny' but fuck I love how you have GOOD responses here when you post this and
> when I posted about being bigger I started WW3.
> 
> The fact is this thread puts down people who are slightly bigger or bigger


I don't think the thread puts bigger people down. There are a few posters who have (the minority), but the OP does not, and the intent of the thread is not for that.

I have seen threads like this nosedive fast where thin women get vilified. See the post below.



Promethea said:


> I see what you are saying. I see some nasty comments in this thread aimed toward people who are of the endomorph body type. I saw one girl say that shes more shapely being thin, than some women are being overweight.. and other guy saying really rude things about overweight people. The OP didn't invite them to say mean things about people with a different body type.. they just like to pipe up and make petty jabs at people - JUST LIKE the ones the OP is complaining about. Funny, that. Yes, I see your point. :/


Don't put words in my mouth or twist what I said into something else. EDIT: reported.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> Don't put words in my mouth or twist what I said into something else. EDIT: reported.





OrangeAppled said:


> I'm shapelier than many larger women I see (I actually have a waist!);


By all means allow me to edit what I said so that its more accurate.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

It is quite annoying, unlike you I just don't eat much, I'm not a hungry person and I'm an extremely picky eater.

Sooo we had parent's weekend at my college and one of my roommate's mother's comes over and makes us breakfast. I eat my pancake and bacon and I'm putting my stuff away to leave and her mom stops me and says, "You're down? No, sit down, you need to eat more, you're anorexic, I can see through you," and both her children are very large to add to the fact. I looked at all three of them ( since they all agreed ) and toldl them to shove it up their asses and left.

If you're big, you're big, but all of them were only big because of their lifestyel, not genetics, and to feel better about themselves, they want me to eat more? Fuck off.


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

Believe it or not, to only a tad lesser extent, this goes for guys too.

I've been told I'm a twig and made fun of that since I was little. I'm just naturally not as heavy as other guys. I personally think I'm proportioned just right; not everyone is a giant football player. This is just how I'm made. I've kind of gotten used to that now. So I just don't get worked up over it; people are going to say what they say, and that's okay. I'm me, and you're you -- some people will judge more loudly than others, but during my time alive I'd be wasting it if I just focused on judgements people make.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Well this is my reply to a lot of things but I think it's because it's become trendy to hate on thin people. Now it's "cool" to hate on celebs and stuff and models, when in reality that started because there was a few actually skinny people, but like everything else, America had to make it bigger in better ( or in this case smaller and thinner) and then it got trendy to be thin.Now it's come full circle to it being cool to hate on what's popular (being skinny).

It is unfortunate, and honestly I prefer thin girls. People call me a dick and a jerk when I tell them that but I could care less, I am small so I'd like a smaller woman. Where's the harm in that? I could go on for ages on this topic so in summary I'll just state I totally see where you're coming from.


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

better to be made fun of for being too skinny rather than being too fat.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

kallisti said:


> better to be made fun of for being too skinny rather than being too fat.


Can you explain why?


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

There's more of a stigma placed on overweight people- It's much worse, in our culture, to be larger than normal than it is to be underweight. I think in many cases when people make fun of skinny women, they do it out of insecurity. When they make fun of overweight women, they're just making fun of them.

In all honesty, I'm biased; I'm heavier than I'd like to be right now.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

kallisti said:


> There's more of a stigma placed on overweight people- It's much worse, in our culture, to be larger than normal than it is to be underweight. I think in many cases when people make fun of skinny women, they do it out of insecurity. When they make fun of overweight women, they're just making fun of them.
> 
> In all honesty, I'm biased; I'm heavier than I'd like to be right now.


I can understand what you are saying but I also think that a lot is underplayed here too. I mean it is annoying to have your size being made a constant mockery out of and it does seem harmless on face value if you are thin.....but...there is the view that anyone who is naturally skinny is is somehow deliberately starving themselves or they have a mental disorder (or both). If you think about it....it's really ruder than just saying someone is lazy [the usual stereotype of heavier people, (something I don't subscribe to)].

With that said I don't usually get oversensitive about it either.....just wanted to know your take on it. :happy:


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm thinner than the average, but not to the point that people accuse me of having an eating disorder. They did when I was a teenager...I guess people are less brave about those accusations when you hit your 20s. I don't diet and while I do exercise, I don't hit the gym that often, I just move a lot during the day because I can't sit still. I eat enough.

I really do not agree with the hate toward skinny people. It's offensive, and yet it's seen as acceptable. The one thing that I hear a lot, that _really_ gets on my nerves, is the comment that "real women have curves." I'm not a real woman, then? So what am I? I don't have much of a figure. Yeah, it could be called boyish. That doesn't make me any less female.

Even worse is when I hear them say, "You need real hips to deal with childbirth." It makes me angry because it's probably true...wide hips help with that. So why rub it in our faces? Do they get some sadistic pleasure out of thinking of our pain? The whole thing is just so wrong.


----------



## DinoFFS (Jul 4, 2010)

Think people should be a bit careful when saying stuff like that to skinny people, there's a lot of skinny people who aren't skinny by choice. I was once 6'1 and 132 pounds myself, and there was seemingly nothing I could do to increase my weight. It was not before high school, after constant comments about my ribcage in the showers after gym class (and with the "help") that I managed to gain weight. But still it took a full year of burgers almost every single day (not a great idea as most of the males in my family have a history of heart decease) and hardly any exercise to get myself to an "acceptable" weight.

I still have a high rate of metabolism, but these days I'm doing things better. Still have some complexes thinking people are calling me a wuss behind my back and such, but I think I'm over it for the most part.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

The plan is simple: I know I'm thin, your reminders are unnecessary.


----------



## Humilis Curator (Feb 26, 2010)

Jealousy I'd say too along with others before me. I have two older sisters, one of them skinny as a twig the other not so much who is the oldest one and she HATES my other sister for her body I mean she resents her badly for being skinny.

I don't care what the girl looks like as long as she is healthy and has at least a few good qualities, not asking for a model just a few things and as far as I am concerned, everyone has a few of those.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Honestly it just comes down to people being rude and disrespectful, that's really the only reason these things get said, for any *category* of person. Oh and jealousy. People just fail to realize that we are all human beings, and you are only here for a limited time.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

kallisti said:


> There's more of a stigma placed on overweight people- It's much worse, in our culture, to be larger than normal than it is to be underweight. I think in many cases when people make fun of skinny women, they do it out of insecurity. When they make fun of overweight women, they're just making fun of them.
> 
> In all honesty, I'm biased; I'm heavier than I'd like to be right now.


No, when people make fun of others IN GENERAL they're doing it out of insecurity. It doesn't matter if the victim is heavy, skinny, short, tall, purple, yellow, etc. They're not just "making fun of overweight women", they're making fun of everybody who has faults. When people point out other's faults and differences they do it to make THEMSELVES feel better about who they are. Its called projection.

It is not just "making fun of them". These individuals KNOW that these comments hurt. They KNOW that they are disrespectful and demeaning. They are in DENIAL about the affect that it has on the person they are targeting. This denial stems from their own hidden insecurities they are not ready to face. It's sickening that people go to any extent to make others hurt. 

People have this stigma that overweight individuals are lazy, unhealthy, are obsessive eaters, and lead sedentary lifestyles. Although this may be true for most, a lot of people disregard other factors. Maybe that person has a serious illness and has been bedridden the last year for it? Perhaps they have Cushing's Syndrome? Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome? Thyroid Disorder? Anemia? Depression? Immune Disease? Slow metabolism due to genetics? The list is countless. 

If we reverse the table, individuals that are underweight are seen as: anorexic, bulimic, sickening, are poor eaters. Again... although it may be true for some of the underweight individuals, there are other factors in the context. Maybe they have a serious illness? Hyperthyroidism? Gall's Disease? Anemia? AIDS? Digestive Disorder? Depression? Cancer? Leukemia? Again, the list is countless.

*So we can all argue about this further for another nine pages about who has it worse but the issue of bullying others will still remain. It starts with YOU.* YOU have to look inside yourself and reflect upon your own insecurities and realize how your own emotions and fears can be projected onto an individual who doesn't deserve to be belittled. YOU have to think before you speak and try to put yourself into that person's place. YOU have to realize the emotional, physical, and mental pain that they endure everyday despite your own negative attitudes toward certain groups of people (this is what we call prejudice).

Next time you see that overweight individual struggling to stand up on the bus because no one will give him a seat, realize that perhaps their struggle is deeper than meets the eye. Maybe they have been struggling from a disease the last year which has taken a lot of energy and motivation from them. Perhaps that really thin girl sitting next to you in class is suffering from cancer and tries to push herself everyday to eat so she has nutrients to survive one more month. We don't know the struggles and the torture that people go through in their everyday lives. They say "Sticks and stones may break my bones but words will never hurt me"... but that is bullshit. *WORDS HURT, ACTIONS HURT EVEN MORE.*

Start to change your own attitude and reflect upon how it can emotionally affect that individual. Whether you wish to accept it or not, the insensitive words that you have said to others probably still stays with them until today. I'm sure the majority of you can remember all the hurtful and mean things people have said to you for being who you are. Remember them and let that pain stop you from hurting someone else.


----------



## Stillwater (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm not adding anything new, more of a vent I guess. I was very skinny from early childhood, I was harassed at school for it, my mother and grandmother kept shuttling me back and forth to the Dr., who would tell them I was fine, but they didn't listen and it made me feel faulty and bad somehow. 

In my teens and early twenties, I was 6'2" and 140 lbs.. After awhile I started to develop a major complex over it and dreamnt of shooting the next person in the face who picked on me. There was always an underlying meanness in almost every comment, no matter how nicely it was presented. I recall going out on a limb in high school and approaching the prettiest girl in school, she looked at me and said, "you're cute but come back to me when you're a man not a boy, go eat some burgers or something" and walked away. At 19, I went to my Dr. and demanded steroids, haha, she flipped out and sent me to a psychiatrist specializing in body dysmorphia. 

So yeah, this issue is a big one for many males as witnessed often in this thread.

I'm 6'2" and 200lbs now and have been for quite awhile, and it's been quite awhile since I've heard anything negative regarding my size, but it runs deep, and I don't think I will ever forget it. It's difficult to start life with an immediate jaded view of what people are capable of and how ugly they can be inside, depressing even.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I usually shrug it off.. It's like if I'm skinny, then I get comments. When I gain a bit more weight, it makes the other person happy, and me not so much. I remember at my heaviest I was 125 lbs. my entire famiily was like, "Oh I love how you gained weight.. You look so much healthier."

Sheah right.. When I went back to my usual weight and lost that 20 lbs. they don't even look at me the same way anymore.

Even when I was a kid my aunty would try to fatten me up by making me sit down and eat at least 3 bowls of soup, 2 sandwiches, and I never gained weight. They were like, "You got a tape worm in there??" lol

Whatever. I think I'm much happier being my size than trying to cave in and please people.

Oh- and I know how it feels to be left out.. but my philosophy is as long as I treat everyone equally the same, it doesn't matter. If I'm discriminated against, then you know what, it's their problem, and I'm not going to be mad or upset about it, because I don't know how it would feel to walk in their shoes, so I shrug it off and empathize a bit to the situation.. 

When I look at people, I look at them for who they are, which radiates from inside out.. I find that beautiful.. unfortunately, society has a way of influencing people to judge one another based on the false assumption that we are at default, "not good enough." I see it differently..


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

Stillwater said:


> I'm 6'2" and 200lbs now and have been for quite awhile, and it's been quite awhile since I've heard anything negative regarding my size, but it runs deep, and I don't think I will ever forget it. It's difficult to start life with an immediate jaded view of what people are capable of and how ugly they can be inside, depressing even.


How'd you end up gaining all that weight? For me, getting over a certain point, ie. my "normal" weight, would require me to dedicate my life to meal planning and stuffing myself all day long like a body builder. Not my idea of fun.


----------



## Stillwater (Dec 14, 2009)

I got old haha. No I went through a dark period in my life and got pretty OCD about going to the gym almost daily for a few years, put on 60lbs and it's stuck ever since. It seems a bit dumb to me now, but I guess it was better than some alternative addictions.


----------



## Jazibelle (Sep 3, 2010)

God said:


> OK, I'm thin. I know. 5'11 and 119 lbs. But it's natural. I eat like a mofo, I don't exercise. (It's shameful, but I've had fat obese people outrun me...lol)
> 
> But I'm getting fucking sick and tired of people thinking it's OK to tell me how skinny I am, how I'm a twig/rake/rail, frail, teeny, anorexic, skeletor, wtf?


I'm sorry you feel like this. I hope you'll feel better, that what people say won't affect you.

Because People judge... 
That's what they do... If it's not weight, it's something else. Like almost everyone here was 
saying we all have something we wished people wouldn't judge us about.

from a women to another /hug


----------



## productivity (Apr 15, 2010)

Runway models are skinny...and attractive. You shouldn't take them seriously, just as long as you know you're not abusing your body or you're really eating healthy then they shouldn't affect you.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Checking in.

I wanna get down to 125 lbs. I'd be so happy. D: It's just right for me based on my height. (5'4) I have seen women of my height who weighs 120 lbs and lower and honestly, they look good, but I am not crazy about getting into the whole thin thing... I'd like to have a nice body that is nice and toned up, but I still wanna keep my hips/butt. XD Not saying skinny girls don't have them, it's just, their hips/butts are much smaller in comparison to average-sized girls like me. >_>


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Ok, this might be way out there, sorry I'm an INFJ. The universe can only exist perfectly, therefore how you are is part of that existence, people need to realize we are all a part of it and all define it's purpose. The evil define the good and the good define the evil. People need to realize we are all just people of all different make-ups and should never look at anyone else as something outside of that basic principle. We will always fall into categories and will live and react to things in our lives, but when it all comes down to it, it's just a matter of respecting that design and the people who make it up. We all just need to learn how to live with each other better.


----------



## somewhere else (Dec 9, 2009)

Aaah, I can relate to this so well... My parents both had an exceptional metabolism (and hypoglycemia!) during their first 40 years, as well, so I was destined to be a stick/twig/whatever strange nickname person gives me. I'm particularly irritated and saddened when people assume it's because I have an eating disorder; I take it fairly personally, as if they think I don't like myself. I love myself and I can't help my weight.

I often want to tell curvy girls I think they're beautiful, but lots of them just turn and tell me that they'd kill for MY body... Well, I wish I had a bit more to me at times, as well. We're all beautiful in our own sappy little way.


----------



## alice144 (Dec 31, 2009)

strawberryLola said:


> I usually shrug it off.. It's like if I'm skinny, then I get comments. When I gain a bit more weight, it makes the other person happy, and me not so much. I remember at my heaviest I was 125 lbs. my entire famiily was like, "Oh I love how you gained weight.. You look so much healthier."


Yeah, I lost a lot of weight once due to health problems, went to visit an old female friend, and had to deal with her trying to feed me fattening food the entire time. I hate that crap.

Men do prefer skinny women. I was overweight once and everyone ignored me, women too. When I was too thin, I couldn't get rid of the teenage boys. Stupid, but true. I'd rather be judged on other qualities than how physically attractive I am, but that's the world.




Stillwater said:


> I'm not adding anything new, more of a vent I guess. I was very skinny from early childhood, I was harassed at school for it, my mother and grandmother kept shuttling me back and forth to the Dr., who would tell them I was fine, but they didn't listen and it made me feel faulty and bad somehow.
> 
> In my teens and early twenties, I was 6'2" and 140 lbs.. After awhile I started to develop a major complex over it and dreamnt of shooting the next person in the face who picked on me. There was always an underlying meanness in almost every comment, no matter how nicely it was presented. I recall going out on a limb in high school and approaching the prettiest girl in school, she looked at me and said, "you're cute but come back to me when you're a man not a boy, go eat some burgers or something" and walked away. At 19, I went to my Dr. and demanded steroids, haha, she flipped out and sent me to a psychiatrist specializing in body dysmorphia.
> 
> ...



Skinny guys are hot in my opinion. Seriously.


----------



## Devilsapple (Jun 17, 2010)

MikeAngell said:


> I can't see why anyone would take offense to what you said. I think she just had to rag an unreasonable amount of blood on you.
> 
> Edit: nevermind, it seems the worst of it has been cut out. it was some pretty foul language though for something so not worth the effort.


The reason it was offensive is because it seems to imply that anyone who is overweight simply eats to much. It is this kind of narrow minded thinking that causes the stigma about being overweight. If you have this mindset then it's easy to assume that being heavy is some sort of character flaw and a result of poor self control. This can be the case, but many times it is not. Just as the OP said she eats plenty and yet is still skinny, it's not always about how much you eat or don't eat. 
To say, if I can control my eating so can they (not a direct quote I realize but something along these lines) is to say that everyone has the same metabolism etc. as you. I'm sure many overweight people who eat very healthily an yet show little results when it comes to losing weight (if in fact they even want to loose weight) feel a great deal of pain when people assume they are fat because they can't control their eating.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Promethea said:


> How does this in -any- way address what was said after your post with that video? Are you just trying to keep in this debate to save face and not look like you have been beaten? Thats what it looks like. Its ok to admit that you are completely clueless about some topics. Hell, none of us know everything there is to know about everything. No shame in it.


I have not read up 14 pages but I tucked my head in reading the OPs post. Whether or not one could truly be upset by such trivialities aside the video (regardless of whether or not you find it outstandingly funny, I for one don't, but it still somewhat fit) was to lighten the mood. If people went berserk on page 12 and/or 13, well, my apologies for not having bothered reading it, or particularly caring about it. Also me posting the link may absolutely have nothing to do with anything previously posted by the OPs post. 

If you choose to feel personally attacked by it, for whatever reason, feel free doing so. It really is none of my concerns, especially since I even stated my trolling habit got the better of me.

I'm by no means a health expert on any level, but it doesn't take a genius, bachelor, master or doctor to see that body weight is as irrelevant it could be as long as one remains healthy. I try to not be redundant and preferably do not state the obvious though, unless the level of dumb reaches extraordinary, which it may or may not have as I haven't read 14 pages.

If people decide to jump the gun on me I will fire back. If you find my phrasing occasionally inappropriate (though I really don't ever curse) then stop being prude, ignore it and move on with your lives. I'm not here to push my opinion onto anyone or anything, nor do I feel to debate anyone's personal views on the subject. I draw my own conclusions by my own experiences and no, not everyone that's overweight is sick, nor is anyone that is fat. 

I work with facts, and only those, without pink ribbons attached to them.

This is also my last post in this topic, you all can rage on if that's what you want but I think I've made my point clear with this post. :mellow:


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Devilsapple said:


> The reason it was offensive is because it seems to imply that anyone who is overweight simply eats to much. It is this kind of narrow minded thinking that causes the stigma about being overweight. If you have this mindset then it's easy to assume that being heavy is some sort of character flaw and a result of poor self control. This can be the case, but many times it is not. Just as the OP said she eats plenty and yet is still skinny, it's not always about how much you eat or don't eat.
> To say, if I can control my eating so can they (not a direct quote I realize but something along these lines) is to say that everyone has the same metabolism etc. as you. I'm sure many overweight people who eat very healthily an yet show little results when it comes to losing weight (if in fact they even want to loose weight) feel a great deal of pain when people assume they are fat because they can't control their eating.


well, i completely understood what he was trying to say, so i don't understand why that would make _-him-_ the idiot (like she so boldly put it five times in a row in the same paragraph but then got edited). 

i'm skinny because i don't have good enough control to keep myself on a proper diet to increase my weight. the only reason why my metabolism has always been this high is because i've always been under a certain weight. just like those who are above a certain weight will have low metabolism. when you're under a certain weight it'll get hard to increase your weight, just as well as if you're above a certain weight it'll get hard to decrease it. it's only logical really. and _that_ is what he referred to in his post. now, if he had mentioned that illnesses does not exist, and that _everyone_ who's overweight aren't doing a good enough job, then that would've been a whole noter ordeal, but that was not the case-- she just happened to rag on him for no reason what so ever because _she_ did not have the mental capacity to understand what _he_ was saying.. but of course, she _did _have the mental capacity to tell _him_ that _he_ was an ameba with no iq (etc, etc, her rant went on) and that _he_ had to go read up on illnesses that (might) increase weight, even though it had _nothing _to do with what he said.

but anyway, this topic does not interest me as much as i thought it would, especially because this whole thread has potential conflict written all over it, so i'm going to withdraw.


----------



## Devilsapple (Jun 17, 2010)

I personally haven't been offended by anything said in this thread. Of course when you open up a topic to be discussed there are going to be disagreements. Especially when everyone can relate to being judged based on appearance, emotions tend to run high. I don't think the intention here is to "rag" on anyone, but when you voice an opinion you should be prepared to hear opposing opinions.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

I do not like having to repeat myself, especially after I've said that I'm going to withdraw from a topic, but apparently you need to be spoon fed. If people say _"You're a fucking retard ameba who doesn't have IQ, go read about this and that before you spew shit out your mouth"_ then that is not about coming to agreement, it is not even about having opposing opinions, it is about provoking response. Especially when said person has literally been stalking Erbse all over the forum provoking him with "Your IQ is low"-comments all day, yes, I've bumped into her posts in similar threads, and yes, I call it ragging, especially when it's appointed to Erbse's unmistakably passive posts.


----------



## Devilsapple (Jun 17, 2010)

MikeAngell said:


> I do not like having to repeat myself, especially after I've said that I'm going to withdraw from a topic, but apparently you need to be spoon fed. If people say _"You're a fucking retard ameba who doesn't have IQ, go read about this and that before you spew shit out your mouth"_ then that is not about coming to agreement, it is not even about having opposing opinions, it is about provoking response. Especially when said person has literally been stalking Erbse all over the forum provoking him with "Your IQ is low"-comments all day, yes, I've bumped into her posts in similar threads, and yes, I call it ragging, especially when it's appointed to Erbse's unmistakably passive posts.


Now who's ragging who "you need to be spoon fed". You are not required by law to continue responding, and I was making a general statement, I was not addressing you personally or I would have quoted you. What you have stated above is not something I can agree of disagree with because I think it's highly dramatic. If there are issues between the two people in question, it's theirs to work out and by no means should overflow into an issue between you an I.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh, you want to be a smartass? I see. Well then. I was making a general statement, I was not addressing you personally or I would have quoted you.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

Edit: Never mind, no point in involving myself.


----------



## Devilsapple (Jun 17, 2010)

SuburbanLurker said:


> Hmm apparently one of the mods here doesn't like kittens.:sad:
> 
> 
> It's my understanding that people who feud on public message boards enjoy making scenes and involving others. If this weren't the case they would take it to somewhere private. If someone is stalking another on a public board and harassing them this isn't a private matter. It disrupts the entire community.


Yes I understand what you're saying. I actually thought he was talking about a different "she" than he was. I hadn't seen this person do any of these things so I didn't understand why he was so upset. I asked around and was told who he was actually talking about and that these things may have been said (apparently edited) 
I apologize for misunderstanding. I was simply trying to avoid a conflict between myself and someone else over something which I didn't see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

MikeAngell said:


> I do not like having to repeat myself, especially after I've said that I'm going to withdraw from a topic, but apparently you need to be spoon fed. If people say _"You're a fucking retard ameba who doesn't have IQ, go read about this and that before you spew shit out your mouth"_ then that is not about coming to agreement, it is not even about having opposing opinions, it is about provoking response. Especially when said person has literally been stalking Erbse all over the forum provoking him with "Your IQ is low"-comments all day, yes, I've bumped into her posts in similar threads, and yes, I call it ragging, especially when it's appointed to Erbse's unmistakably passive posts.


*Slander much?*

I've been stalking who all over the board all day? - You have me mixed with someone else.
I used the "F" word? - No, I didn't. I used a lot of words but not the "F" word.

For your information: it was the first time I even crossed with Erbse for all that I remember. 

My post wasn't the best but yes, his post got me quite angry and I answered in accordance to the anger I felt. 
I'm fed up with the mentality that anyone below weight is anorexic and anyone above weight eats like a whale and his post, even if he didn't intend to, gave the impression that he had such mentality. And the sentence that gave that impression was this one, quoting:* "I don't see being overweight as an illness, but a choice to either eat or not eat."*

As for you and your pathetic attempts of slander and false accusations that I'm "stalking" this person, I suggest you quit it as I can post here some nice screen shots my posts and call you on your lies and slander. Would you like me to do that? Actually, I invite anyone to go to my profile and check if I'm "stalking" anyone as this person claims. 

*Here's the link to my posts:* http://personalitycafe.com/search.php?searchid=1546017&pp=25
Please, go there and see where my posts are and if they are related in any way to Erbse or whatever.

I don't know what your beef with me is and honestly, I couldn't care less about you or what you think about me but I won't allow slandering. 
As for the rest of the blurb you spewed... it's not worth the dirt on the soles of my shoes so I'm not even bothering. 

Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

I can't help but shake my head and roll my eyes at you.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

*Warning*

I think everyone in this thread needs to calm down. The issue at hand isn't supposed to be a personal, nor offensive one. So please be more civilized.


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

Warning: i didnt read all 16 pages of posts.

I've been overweight all my life. I mean, like, 80-100 lbs overweight since I was in middle school. As a lifelong fat person, I'll be the first to tell you that its never okay to pick on skinny people for being skinny. When people do that its just a sign on them being insecure about themselves (and its pretty easy to be insecure when you're fat). Like I said, I'm a lifelong fat person and that still doesnt give me the right to be a bitch to skinny people. I got picked on all my life for being fat and I have no intention of inflicting that same pain on anyone else, even if they are skinnier than me. I just hope for the same respect in return.

Fat or skinny, theres no excuse for picking on people. 


Although, I will say that I'm jealous of you naturally skinny folk. I always wonder what'd it be like to just be in a healthy range (and yeah, yeah I know its my responsibility to diet and exercise. im already working on it. trust me.)


----------



## ImbecilicSage (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd only read the OP and a few posts beyond, so sorry if my post seems out of context. Not for the sole purpose of being insulting, but I prefer curvaceous women myself; that definitely doesn't translate to "BBW" type women, and as a matter of fact if I had to choose extremes I would choose thin women, though precisely I prefer women with just a few extra pounds in all the right places :wink:.

Regardless of personal preference though, I think it's really brash, insensitive, and generally unnecessary for people to be going out of their way and telling you "you're too skinny" (or any other cruder variant). I definitely don't make a habit of saying that to women myself, and I can't imagine doing that at all sometime in the future.


----------

